# anyone got "harvest moon beige"????



## projektn8 (Feb 7, 2003)

so i was driving around the other day and saw a nb convertible that was a very light beige color. normally i do not care for beige colored vehicles, but for some reason, i was digging that light beige nb. i only seen that beetle once and have not seen another beetle conv. with the same color, so i'm thinking that either 1. this is a rare color, or 2. the lady driving got a paintjob on a new car








so post pics if ya gots this color!

tia,
nate


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: anyone got "harvest moon beige"???? (projektn8)*

http://www.BobLewisVW.com
Not the best pic, but I can email you others tomorrow night...



_Modified by vwguild at 8:39 PM 5-5-2003_


----------



## parappa402 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: anyone got "harvest moon beige"???? (projektn8)*

Yep... This is the color that I got. I get so many comments on it that it boggles the mind. I, too, was not a big fan of beige, but this is more creamy. Very reminiscent of the late 70's Mercedes that worked in a warm cream color. VW really picked a winner with this color. Now if only that orange looked more, well... orange. Sorry this pic isn't that great but it was right when I brought it home.


----------



## projektn8 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: anyone got "harvest moon beige"???? (parappa402)*








yes....that is the color that i saw. is it a rare color???








thanks man...have a








now someone post one that is *heavily* modded!


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: anyone got "harvest moon beige"???? (projektn8)*

That's a nice color for the Cabrio.
VW also had a few special colors for their old Bug convertibles.
(btw, Lakers in 5)


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: anyone got "harvest moon beige"???? (parappa402)*


_Quote, originally posted by *parappa402* »_Now if only that orange looked more, well... orange.

You mean to tell me this early morning pic of my Sundown Orange NBC GLX doesn't look red...err, I mean orange!








I do have to admit, it tends to look red in dim lighting. But trust me, in the sunlight or a brightly lit area, it's definitely orange!


----------



## projektn8 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: anyone got "harvest moon beige"???? (Der Meister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Meister* »_That's a nice color for the Cabrio.
VW also had a few special colors for their old Bug convertibles.
(btw, Lakers in 5)









i disagree.....
1. i think it'd look pretty damn good on a mk3 golf/gti http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2. san antonio in 4


----------



## JG (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: anyone got "harvest moon beige"???? (projektn8)*

My neighbors got this color with black leather..it is very sharp in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1988Golf (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: anyone got "harvest moon beige"???? (JG)*

can someone help me out with Harvest Moon beige's paint code? My paint shop sent me a gallon of 2002 Storm Metalic beige insted of 2003 harvest moon beige because the don't have the codes. Thanks.


----------



## projektn8 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: anyone got "harvest moon beige"???? (1988Golf)*

color code = LB1M/V1
if u need a color code... http://www.paintscratch.com is a good resource http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
...now lets see some modded harvest moon beige beetles!!


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: anyone got "harvest moon beige"???? (projektn8)*

haha.. good luck with that request yo !!
*baby turn around and let me see that sexy body go, bump bump bump


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: anyone got "harvest moon beige"???? (NEU-BUG)*

TVA already has one and has been doing stuff to it
















More here: http://www.aiwana.com/droptop.htm


----------



## projektn8 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: anyone got "harvest moon beige"???? (NEU-BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEU-BUG* »_haha.. good luck with that request yo !!
*baby turn around and let me see that sexy body go, bump bump bump

yen, paint yer car this color! it'd be doope...ppl be thinking "look at that soft innocent beige bug" then.. PSHHHHHH...bov shooting everywhere


----------



## 1988Golf (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: anyone got "harvest moon beige"???? (projektn8)*

I'm painting my 1982 cabbie as we speak. Coat #2 in 5 minutes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: anyone got "harvest moon beige"???? (1988Golf)*

What, you're painting your Cabrio Harvest Moon Beige?








Snap pix as soon as it's ready


----------



## 1988Golf (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: anyone got "harvest moon beige"???? (ASurroca)*

a couple days and it'll be ready for pics


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: anyone got "harvest moon beige"???? (1988Golf)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## projektn8 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: anyone got "harvest moon beige"???? (ASurroca)*

keep this at the top cuz i wanna see pics of the cabby when its done!!


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: anyone got "harvest moon beige"???? (projektn8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *projektn8* »_
yen, paint yer car this color! it'd be doope...ppl be thinking "look at that soft innocent beige bug" then.. PSHHHHHH...bov shooting everywhere
















haha.. wouldn't you like that







no paint job here.. if anything.. dark purple !! hahahaha... toot toot.. beep beep !!


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: anyone got "harvest moon beige"???? (NEU-BUG)*

you shoulda seen the color of simply's old mk3 jetta







not dark, but a very nice purple http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
tha'd be way too "homosexual" for a guy's beetle though


----------



## Gryphon (May 17, 2003)

*Re: anyone got "harvest moon beige"???? (III)*

I just bought a Harvest Moon Convertible earlier this week. GLS, 2.0L Tiptronic Transmission, heated seats (beige leather) w/monsoon sound system.
I have a few questions and I was hoping that someone could help me out:
1. How expensive is it to get the CD changer installed and where does it go?
2. What are the first mods you guys would suggest that I can do that easy and cheap?
3. Any engine mods to boost the horse power?
Thanks!
Monikka
2003 NBC Harvest Moon
CA Plate: GUMB*LL


----------



## vdubCorrado (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: anyone got "harvest moon beige"???? (Gryphon)*

how about this, i have been seeing that color or rather close on a hard top beetle for about 2 years now!!!!!!! if i see it i'll take a picture i didn't think they made that color at all till i saw it in a hard top


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: anyone got "harvest moon beige"???? (vdubCorrado)*

They _don't_ make that color for the hardtop model








So I hope you can find that car and snap a pic... Sometimes regular white looks beige-ish from an angle, but if we're talking a definte beige color, it must be a custom job


----------

